# Fabius Bile: Primogenitor Frontcover (Josh Reynolds)



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm hardly surprised that BL are amongst the last to display upcoming novels these days. Found this on twitter. Cover looks nice even though a tiny bit cartoonish. Nice details though. Could be an interesting story set before or after _Talon of Horus_.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, cartoony is the first thing that comes to mind on seeing that cover.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Cartoony yes, but I still love the hell out of that cover. It's been too long since a BL book had a really cool piece of cover art, instead of just reused codex art or subpar art.


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to this. He was always one of my favourite bad guys, and has been handled well previously in his cameos in the BA and HH novels. It's about time he got his own book. Reynolds, though?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Reynolds, though?


Everything Reynolds has done in Warhammer Fantasy was top notch, 9/10s and higher i'd say. And the few 40k shorts he's done were great, especially his Fabius audio Repairer of Ruin. I think he'll do a fantastic job here.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Any date for this?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Any date for this?


According to Amazon the release date is early December, so minus a week or two from that and i'd guess BL will release this mid-November.


LotN


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I'm really looking forward to this. He was always one of my favourite bad guys, and has been handled well previously in his cameos in the BA and HH novels. It's about time he got his own book. Reynolds, though?





Lord of the Night said:


> Everything Reynolds has done in Warhammer Fantasy was top notch, 9/10s and higher i'd say. And the few 40k shorts he's done were great, especially his Fabius audio Repairer of Ruin. I think he'll do a fantastic job here.
> 
> 
> LotN


I like the short audio drama. It sets up the final moments before he finally gets Horus body to clone it.  You should listen to it if you haven't already.


----------



## Marauderlegion (Nov 27, 2013)

He reminds me of Vigo The Carpathian from Ghostbusters II.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Ive finished with Fabius. A pretty terrific and dark read, a real page turner to see what happened next to this rogues gallery of misfits.

The book felt like a direct continuation of The Talon of Horus from Fabius' perspective. So I am having a strong vibe that its set in the same time period, which makes sense as its a trillogy and giving Fabius time to grow.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Marauderlegion said:


> He reminds me of Vigo The Carpathian from Ghostbusters II.


He actually went back in time to steal it and graft it onto his head, since his real one warped and melted due to the Emperor's Children's blighted geneseed.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> The book felt like a direct continuation of The Talon of Horus from Fabius' perspective. So I am having a strong vibe that its set in the same time period, which makes sense as its a trillogy and giving Fabius time to grow.


I wouldn't be so sure of that. The Shattering that occurs in Fabius Bile is set around M34, while his meeting with Abaddon occurred prior to the 1st Black Crusade which happened in 781.M31. I think this may be an example of Warp time-dilation, what feels like a short time to Fabius has in fact been three thousand years to the Imperium.

I too found Fabius to be a wonderfully dark read, very funny and entertaining, and carrying Reynolds' trademark epicness. Not every BL author can capture the madness and variety of Eyespace, the realms of Chaos and the vistas of horror and wonder within them, but Reynolds does it expertly. But the real achievement here was he made a character whose rooted in real-life figures like Josef Mengele and other such monsters into a likeable, understandable and even relatable three-dimensional character. I would never have thought that altruist or the phrase "one of humanity's most ardent defenders" could be used to describe Fabius "The Butcher of Terra" Bile, but wow. This book truly reshaped how I view Bile, he's so much more than the mad scientist of the Legions, oh so much.

Really i'm loving the recent trend in BL in writing the Chaos Space Marines as more than just greedy psychopaths. Ahriman, Abaddon and now Fabius all have their own series either completed or in progress and each one has been fleshed out and revealed as much more than the codex's paint them. Ahriman, a misunderstood scholar trying to fix his mistakes. Abaddon, a warrior and leader who envisions a new dawn for the Astartes. And Bile, a scientist who works to see that humanity survives the galactic conflagration that is Chaos. I'm eagerly awaiting the Lucius series that is upcoming, and really curious whether Ian St. Martin will find a way to make Lucius likeable, or just preserve him as that narcassistic jerk who killed Solomon Demeter.

My two favourite parts of Bile's debut novel were when Bile himself shot another EC in the crotch, and the Noise Marines having a rock concert complete with stage dancers prior to battle. 


LotN


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Brother Lucian said:


> Ive finished with Fabius. A pretty terrific and dark read, a real page turner to see what happened next to this rogues gallery of misfits.
> 
> The book felt like a direct continuation of The Talon of Horus from Fabius' perspective. So I am having a strong vibe that its set in the same time period, which makes sense as its a trillogy and giving Fabius time to grow.


Josh Reynolds has said it takes place 764.M34 precisely.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Sounds a great read looking forward to it, first time in ages though I won't be buying the limited ed, not a fan of that cover.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Anybody who has read the LE edition version with the added short story _The Howling Ship_ who can tell us what it is all about?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Bought this last night, my first BL purchase direct from Amazon. Very handy. Just need to finish Master of Mankind and I can dive right in.


----------

